# What Is Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What are the actual contents of this book? What is it telling you? Does it have workout schedules or routines? Is it mostly just pictures of exercises? Is it a diet book? Is it recipes, or lists of foods to eat and not to eat? I have a hard time sticking to overly rigid diets. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

